# 1-on-1 With Javaris Crittenton from NBA.com



## emilow (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.nba.com/wizards/news/crittentonqa_090203.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 1-on-1 With Javaris Crittenton from Nba.com*

I really hope Java succeeds in Washington; seems like a good kid who has a lot of upside to his game. If he continues to get some playing time, I see no reason why he couldn't be starting. What if the Wizards decided to go with a lineup of...

PG - Crittenton
SG - Arenas
SF - Butler
PF - Jamison
C - Haywood

...once the team is healthy? Or do you not foresee that happening?


----------



## emilow (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: 1-on-1 With Javaris Crittenton from Nba.com*

I agree.He beat the record of Dwight Howard in his school.Here is video of what he can http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3159826901563028950


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: 1-on-1 With Javaris Crittenton from Nba.com*



Basel said:


> I really hope Java succeeds in Washington; seems like a good kid who has a lot of upside to his game. If he continues to get some playing time, I see no reason why he couldn't be starting. What if the Wizards decided to go with a lineup of...
> 
> PG - Crittenton
> SG - Arenas
> ...


Thing with Crittenton is that he's not a point guard. In fact, I don't see him ever getting consistent minutes at point. He has a scorer's mentality, and not one like Arenas or Mo Williams or the like where he also can rack up assists. To put it as nicely as I can, he doesn't like to share.

And added to a scorer's mentality is an ugly jump shot. The only thing he can do well is get to the hoop, draw fouls and get to the free throw line, where he shoots a whopping 51.4 percent this year and just 65 percent for his (short) career.

He could be a rotation player in the future, but he's going to have to fix/overcome _several_ major flaws in his game.


----------



## emilow (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: 1-on-1 With Javaris Crittenton from Nba.com*

Yea right, look how many assists he gets with limited minutes.I post his interview from today and he is saying that the only think he like doing is finding open teammates


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: 1-on-1 With Javaris Crittenton from Nba.com*

Bump


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: 1-on-1 With Javaris Crittenton from Nba.com*



Basel said:


> I really hope Java succeeds in Washington; seems like a good kid who has a lot of upside to his game. If he continues to get some playing time, I see no reason why he couldn't be starting. What if the Wizards decided to go with a lineup of...
> 
> PG - Crittenton
> SG - Arenas
> ...


"Seems like a good kid"

Oh Basel...:banghead:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 1-on-1 With Javaris Crittenton from Nba.com*

:laugh:

Epic fail.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: 1-on-1 With Javaris Crittenton from Nba.com*



Cinco de Mayo said:


> Bump


You were certainly right, the man's a terrible shot...


----------

